# Gheenoe false floor drainage



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Hello i have an nmz and have water pebbling under my front deck and wonder if a hole should be drilled so it can drain into the false floor i will include a picture let me know what y'all think.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Water is going to puddle at the lowest point. If it is on the trailer then lift the bow and let it drain out. If it is just a little then I wouldn't worry, it will evaporate.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

I dont like watter sitting in a boat any where, over time it will damage the boat, If it was me, i would pour a little foam in there and then sand it flat, glass over it and roll on a little gel coat and it would no longer be an issue or a concern.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

drill it.  I would. Just my opinion


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If you drill it, your going to need to have a 90degree drill and pray you dont either drill into the hull bottom or the coring for the false floor. I would personally just leave it. What's it hold a cup of water?


----------

